# Operating Systems >  RAM Size in Solaris Server

## blenda

Where can we find the size of the RAM in the Solaris server?

----------


## nitinprakash

The command to find the Ram size in solaris is

#prtconf | grep Mem



Regards
Nitin. P

----------


## fred

Hi,
Some interesting facts about this topic is
Solaris is a virtual memory system. The total physical memory can be seen using prtconf. as said by user   . Memory is allocated in units called pages, and you can use the pagesize command to know the number of bytes per page:

% /usr/bin/pagesize

Actually Physical memory usage can be classified into four groups:
Kernel memory mapped into kernel address space 
Process memory is mapped into a process address space 
Filesystem cache memory that is not mapped into any address space 
Free memory that is not mapped into any address space

Let us see how to find the memory usage of each:

The simplest summary of kernel memory usage comes from sar. 
% sar -k 1

Process memory consists of an address space divided into segments. The segments can be viewed using /usr/proc/bin/pmap on any system running Solaris 2.5 or later.

% /usr/proc/bin/pmap 

File system has cache memory and this is the part of memory that is invisible. 
The memps -m command lists the files that are cached in order 
# memps -m | more

Free memory that is not mapped into any address space

Regards,
Fred

----------


## harshasp

Thanks a lot Nitin.....This worked....to be very specific..it is

For SunSolaris

/usr/sbin/prtconf | grep  Mem

O/P: Memory size: 12288 Megabytes

----------

